# Whats my 335d worth realistically???



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

So I placed an order for a '12 X5 35d and was going to put my E93 M3 up for sale or trade in. Decided to keep the M3 and possibly keep the 335d as my DD and hand the X5 off to the wife. The reason I want to hold on to the 335d, not only because of its awesomeness, is that I ordered the car new and its a 2011 Lemans Blue MSport which im sure will become quite scarce over the years thus providing excellent resale.

I cant realistically go with what KBB says on my vehicle so Im turning to the forum for some help to see if I should even pursue the sale right now?

2011 BMW 335D
23k miles
LeMans Blue
Black Leatherette (Im a huge fan of BMWs leatherette....after 60k miles, still looks like new)
MSport (Incl Rear PDC)

No iDrive - No NAV - No BMW Assist w/ BT - No HK sound - No Leather

I tend to not like many options except sports packages on my bimmers.

Car was purchased for myself, however my wife ended up loving it so its been female driven which is a good thing considering JBD is at 50% and i tend to get a little too enthusiastic when I take the car out myself. 

Please feel free to share your concerns with my logic and comments.

Thanks,

Justin :thumbup:


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

KBB is crap. Your car will not be a great resale because of rarity IMHO. If you want to really know what it is worth, go to cars.com and see what the asking prices for similar cars are.

Also, check completed items on eBay to see what they actually sold for.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

4pipes said:


> KBB is crap. Your car will not be a great resale because of rarity IMHO. If you want to really know what it is worth, go to cars.com and see what the asking prices for similar cars are.
> 
> Also, check completed items on eBay to see what they actually sold for.


Are you serious? I posted this on a board of Diesel enthusiasts figured you guys could chime in with specifics. Show me another LeMans MSport 335d that has sold recently.......I want to be :yikes:


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

Not everyone wants the harsh ride of a sports package in a DD. You'll have to find the rare person that wants your rare car to get a premium.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

4pipes said:


> Not everyone wants the harsh ride of a sports package in a DD. You'll have to find the rare person that wants your rare car to get a premium.


MSport is harsh? You sir are confused! Its the crappy RFT tires that make is harsh.....I am running on Michelin Pilot SuperSports and my wife drives it with no complaint.

The MSport was only offered in 2011 and that was my motivating reason of purchasing the "d" since I was also considering an E90 M3 and figured the MSport d was 90% of the M3. I was absolutely right!

I just know this car is rare and Im positive that the ordinary buyer would not appreciate the configuration and color of the vehicle, but Ive seen posts on this very forum of people wishing they had ordered this combo and how impossible it is to find a used one.

Ive owned many BMWs just as you have and honestly the harsh ride comment is a joke.......you DONT buy a BMW without sports package......PERIOD!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

As the owner of a non sport 335d I think having a sports package actually makes them more appealing for resale. It is the lack of other options that probably will make finding a buyer a little harder. But that is the case with something picked to ones tastes over picked to the general buyers tastes. I think the longer you hang onto it will just dwindle down the resale value though. I have no idea what it is worth today. 

Btw it is a nice looking car. I really like how these look with the MSport and that is a nice color. I'd probably ordered something similar for myself.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

It is clear that some of us are more passionate about our cars than others!:rofl:

The rarity of a given car will most certainly increase it's value, but only to those few that recognize that and add value for that.

Otherwise, you have a 3 series Diesel with some M features in a nice blue color, which is what 99% of buyers are going to see.

I'm a 1%er by the way!:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

hah ... yeah, it is worth a lot to the very few that will want that exact car but to everyone else they either will thing "pretty blue car" and perhaps buy it or they will think "if only it had option blah blah blah" and then perhaps be willing to compromise their wants to buy it. Only people who will pay a premium for it's rarity is those one percenters. If I was shopping for one of these used, I'd actually prefer a low optioned MSport but not quite sure how much my wants would dictate how much I'd pay.


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

"You sir are confused!"

Well, I guess you told him!


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

Snipe656 said:


> hah ... yeah, it is worth a lot to the very few that will want that exact car but to everyone else they either will thing "pretty blue car" and perhaps buy it or they will think "if only it had option blah blah blah" and then perhaps be willing to compromise their wants to buy it. Only people who will pay a premium for it's rarity is those one percenters. If I was shopping for one of these used, I'd actually prefer a low optioned MSport but not quite sure how much my wants would dictate how much I'd pay.


:thumbup:

Not saying my car is at a premium, but I want to feel comfortable in holding on to the car.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

mt3ch said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Not saying my car is at a premium, but I want to feel comfortable in holding on to the car.


Something else to consider is right now it seems some people are "freaking out" to get 335d cars with warranties to drive. If BMW up and starts selling another diesel sedan here then that "freaking out" I have a feeling will die down greatly. With "freaking out" comes premium selling prices. Now might very likely be the best time to recoupe the highest percentage of what you have in the car.

I would not mind seeing some pictures of your interior. I am curious how that looks with no leather since I too have no leather.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Your car will always be worth more to you than to anyone else.

Consider this. You are looking at two cars, both are the same color. One is fully loaded but doesn't have the M-sport package, the other has the package but nothing else.

How many people do you think would actually pay MORE for the M-sport car? Most, if not all, would pay less since the car has less features than the fully loaded one.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think the question though is more of what % off original cost will each sell for and not will the one with M but nothing sell for more than the one without M and everything. From what I noticed my car being a base car with only the alarm and paint option has lost a lot more percentage of its initial cost than say a car just like mine but with a sports package and few common options.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I traded my 2011 335d M sport, loaded and got $35K. 27K miles. I am in Boston, so your area may be different. I have the X5 35d now, this thing is huge compared to the 3er. I feel like I am driving the 2000 GMC Sierra I used to own. Of course, the BMW handles better and doesn't rattle.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

mt3ch said:


> So I placed an order for a '12 X5 35d and was going to put my E93 M3 up for sale or trade in. Decided to keep the M3 and possibly keep the 335d as my DD and hand the X5 off to the wife. The reason I want to hold on to the 335d, not only because of its awesomeness, is that I ordered the car new and its a 2011 Lemans Blue MSport which im sure will become quite scarce over the years thus providing excellent resale.
> 
> I cant realistically go with what KBB says on my vehicle so Im turning to the forum for some help to see if I should even pursue the sale right now?
> 
> ...


Since you want some specific help I will give it to you. My car is also a 2011 335d with 15k miles, but it is fully loaded with every option except park distance control and harmon kardon. I know mine is worth about 36k on trade (and I owe pretty close to that so I am fine). Based on what I know, in the southeast region, your car is probably worth about 2-3 grand less than mine and your sticker price was much lower than mine. Reality is that you have lost less money than I have, but I would say you can pull 33-34k on trade if the car is very clean and all 4 tires are good. This is regional, but, for some reason, the 335d's are desired trade in cars right now and the dealers I have been visiting are saying they would love to have mine for trade (I am shopping for an SUV).


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

BMW Power said:


> I traded my 2011 335d M sport, loaded and got $35K. 27K miles. I am in Boston, so your area may be different. I have the X5 35d now, this thing is huge compared to the 3er. I feel like I am driving the 2000 GMC Sierra I used to own. Of course, the BMW handles better and doesn't rattle.


35k seems right in the ballpark from what I am being quoted. Our cars are both loaded, but I have regular sport vs M sport (I am told that dealers will not give more for M sport vs. regular sport). However, you had 12k more miles so I say you got a fair trade value. I am getting quotes between 34k on the low end and 37.5 on the high end so I told the OP 36k was my value since that is the average of all of my trade quotes. My highest quote was from a non-BMW dealer....go figure.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> I think the question though is more of what % off original cost will each sell for and not will the one with M but nothing sell for more than the one without M and everything. From what I noticed my car being a base car with only the alarm and paint option has lost a lot more percentage of its initial cost than say a car just like mine but with a sports package and few common options.


Unfortunately Snipe I learned this lesson a few years back when I purchased a stripper z4. When I went to trade it in no one would give me anything for it because it lacked the popular options and it was red which, as you know, has very limited resale appeal. However, I was told if it had just premium package I would have been in a much better position and sport and premium package would have more than paid for themselves on trade. With high end German cars it seems that strippers should not be purchased unless one intends to drive it until it dies or one leases it. They will not fetch anything on trade and they tend to get lowballed at auction. The only dealers that buy them are those buy here pay here shops. Ever since then every car I purchase is a sport/premium model at a minimum.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Unfortunately Snipe I learned this lesson a few years back when I purchased a stripper z4. When I went to trade it in no one would give me anything for it because it lacked the popular options and it was red which, as you know, has very limited resale appeal. However, I was told if it had just premium package I would have been in a much better position and sport and premium package would have more than paid for themselves on trade. With high end German cars it seems that strippers should not be purchased unless one intends to drive it until it dies or one leases it. They will not fetch anything on trade and they tend to get lowballed at auction. The only dealers that buy them are those buy here pay here shops. Ever since then every car I purchase is a sport/premium model at a minimum.


When I got my car I was led to believe I had to buy something on a lot in order to get the Eco credit because it was ending soon. It did not end soon unless one defines that as ~2 years later but oh well. My car was the only one on a lot outside of one way up in Maine with every option possible and far more money than I was willing to spend.

I was though referring more to consumer wants than what I ran into when I tried trading my car in at the end of last year. Because what my friend ran into when I tried it was no one wanted to touch any 335d within the wholesale market so the offers were very low. Perhaps things have changed or perhaps this is just a bad region to be trying for a trade in on one. I plan to just drive mine until it dies, hoping the wife will let me turn it into target practice at that point.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> When I got my car I was led to believe I had to buy something on a lot in order to get the Eco credit because it was ending soon. It did not end soon unless one defines that as ~2 years later but oh well. My car was the only one on a lot outside of one way up in Maine with every option possible and far more money than I was willing to spend.
> 
> I was though referring more to consumer wants than what I ran into when I tried trading my car in at the end of last year. Because what my friend ran into when I tried it was no one wanted to touch any 335d within the wholesale market so the offers were very low. Perhaps things have changed or perhaps this is just a bad region to be trying for a trade in on one. I plan to just drive mine until it dies, hoping the wife will let me turn it into target practice at that point.


Well it is up to you what you do, but my experience in Florida has shown that the desire factor for the 335d actually shot up once they were no longer available as new cars. I am in a very different market than you are, but I would go get a new quote. I have a feeling you would get a more substantial trade for it now. My area has a few 335d's, TDI's and Bluetec's on the road and I figure that is why the resale is good here. Nevertheless, the resale was much worse just 6 months ago. BTW...I am now strongly considering an ML 63 AMG.....figured you would like that. As it stands yesterday, the wifey is 100% on the ML 63 AMG and is dropping the Rover like a hot potato. I do not mind because the 63 AMG is one bad a_ _ ride.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I know longer have the additional funds for a down payment on top of the trade in value due to buying "toy" car this past spring. So pointless for me to look into trade in values on the 335d since would not end up getting into anything better. Whole thing is a pretty sour subject for me, but did it all unto myself so at least know who to blame 

I have yet to see the new ML63 in person, I did look at the prior generation though when I was still shopping CLS550/CLS63s. Probably a good thing I did not drive that ML63 since then I'd probably bought it and SUVs just are not my thing. If I were buy a car today it would be a new C63 assuming they are still offering the EDs on them like they were a few months back.


----------



## ufcrules1 (Apr 6, 2012)

I love that Le mans blue 335D. I think it is the best color available out there. I had a choice between silver and Red and since I had silver cars for the last 10 years, I decided to go out on a limb and go with the Red. I'm so happy I did.. I have fallen in love with the car and the color. With that said, I would still take the Le mans blue over it. It's the only color I would take over the red though. 

I noticed you are in Allen, TX... I'm not far from you, I live in Lewisville, TX (Castle Hills).


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

How many miles? OP stated 23K presumably on odo, but >60K on leatherette. I like the blue.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

Based on my recent experience in attempting to sell/trade my loaded Sport (non M) 2011 335d, I'd guess it's worth $32-34K.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

I was quoted about $32K for a trade-in on my fairly unloaded 'd today at the BMW dealer. I'm tempted to step up to an M3, but losing about $13K in less than a year means I should keep it a lot longer.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> Something else to consider is right now it seems some people are "freaking out" to get 335d cars with warranties to drive. If BMW up and starts selling another diesel sedan here then that "freaking out" I have a feeling will die down greatly. With "freaking out" comes premium selling prices. Now might very likely be the best time to recoupe the highest percentage of what you have in the car.
> 
> I would not mind seeing some pictures of your interior. I am curious how that looks with no leather since I too have no leather.


I assume that freaking out equals bubble. Rarely is it a good idea to guess the end of a bubble, but sometimes there are winners. I prefer to go with good value.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

FlyingLow78 said:


> I was quoted about $32K for a trade-in on my fairly unloaded 'd today at the BMW dealer. I'm tempted to step up to an M3, but losing about $13K in less than a year means I should keep it a lot longer.


What the heack is a "fairly unloaded'd"? Is this some kind of code?


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

ufcrules1 said:


> I love that Le mans blue 335D. I think it is the best color available out there. I had a choice between silver and Red and since I had silver cars for the last 10 years, I decided to go out on a limb and go with the Red. I'm so happy I did.. I have fallen in love with the car and the color. With that said, I would still take the Le mans blue over it. It's the only color I would take over the red though.
> 
> I noticed you are in Allen, TX... I'm not far from you, I live in Lewisville, TX (Castle Hills).


:thumbup: Howdy Neighbor!



swood02 said:


> How many miles? OP stated 23K presumably on odo, but >60K on leatherette. I like the blue.


I had leatherette on an E46 325ci that I put 60k miles on and the interior held up hence my comment. Im at 23k on my 335d right now. :rofl:


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

One thing you haven't articulated is exactly why you are buying the X5 in the first place? I think you either want the 335d as your daily driver or not. I think fantasies that a stripper 335d in LeMans blue is going to hold some awesome resale value is wishful thinking.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

3ismagic# said:


> One thing you haven't articulated is exactly why you are buying the X5 in the first place? I think you either want the 335d as your daily driver or not. I think fantasies that a stripper 335d in LeMans blue is going to hold some awesome resale value is wishful thinking.


You guys are kidding me about the stripper comment. 335d's come with a lot of options standard versus the 328i. I do not like iDrive nor do I like Navi so other than adding premium to get leather and some other nice to have features such as BT and HK Sound, Im perfectly happy with my vehicle.

I am buying the X5d because the 335d is my wifes car today and I DD the E93 M3. I drive alot so utilizing the 335d as my DD and keeping the M3 for the weekends is something that I am considering, but by no means am required to do.

I still go back to one of my comments as to show me a recently sold 2011 Lemans Blue MSport 335d.

Oh and here is a list of Std options on a 335d
Steptronic Transmission
Power Moonroof
Xenon Headlamps
HD Radio
Rain Sensing Wipers
Power Seats w/ Memory
BMW Ambiance lighting

Also, Lemans Blue Metallic Paint and MSport package (incl rear PDC) was roughly a $4k option so again.....I want to inform everyone for those not in the know.

My M3 is a 6speed, no iDrive, and has a few meaningful options such as heated seats, rear pdc and a few others like BT, but no big ticket overpriced options.

I think there is a certain hostility to my thread as I have clearly not received the enthusiastic responses that I figured I would have received. Also, interesting how many 11' 335d owners dont have MSport......Im sure if they were informed they would have ordered it. :rofl:


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Mr. fantasy, while we all love our cars for what they are, they are not going to be killer sought after high resale cars.

Read this Mr. confused:

http://media.caranddriver.com/files...ket-diesel-take-rates-prices-mpg-and-more.pdf


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

4pipes said:


> Hey Mr. fantasy, while we all love our cars for what they are, they are not going to be killer sought after high resale cars.
> 
> Read this Mr. confused:
> 
> http://media.caranddriver.com/files...ket-diesel-take-rates-prices-mpg-and-more.pdf


You guys crack me up. We all have the same car for a reason....we were drawn to the dynamics and efficiencies of the d. I never said my car would appreciate, but was wanting to see what the board thought about my particular config.

Other than 1 or 2 posts, everyone has been completely negative and a$$y. I ordered my 335d and received an excellent discount so as it sits today, I have equity in my car......as the depreciation has not been nearly as close to the gas counterpart. Also, interestingly enough, M3's in white are hardly sought after since the E46 M3 days so color combo does play an important factor in resale.

Oh well....Ill have 1300lbs of trq in my driveway and will smile every time I think of this thread.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not saying there is anything wrong with your car. It's a fantastic car full of great features. And there is nothing at all wrong with wanting the car you want with the options you want and none of the ones you don't. I just don't understand the point of this thread and I mean that in a non-jerky way. It's not clear what you want from us.

Do you want us to talk you in to keeping the D? By all means, it's an awesome daily driver combining great power, tight handling, and Prius level efficiency. But it sounds more like you want us to convince you that your "lightly optioned" D is a great financial investment ( by virtue of the M-sport and LeMans blue) that will payoff in the next couple of years. Sorry, I just don't see it.


----------



## Maybe335d (Apr 24, 2012)

Biggest news item for me out of this is that you can get sport seats in leatherette! I too am a fan, at least on my current Countryman.

Good luck, whatever you decide to do.



mt3ch said:


> ...
> 
> 2011 BMW 335D
> 23k miles
> ...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

4pipes said:


> Hey Mr. fantasy, while we all love our cars for what they are, they are not going to be killer sought after high resale cars.
> 
> Read this Mr. confused:
> 
> http://media.caranddriver.com/files...ket-diesel-take-rates-prices-mpg-and-more.pdf


Wow, interesting article but I think they may have their numbers mixed up on the comparison of the 3 series in gas and diesel. They show $10k! State $6,605 higher cost for a comparibly optioned diesel.

No way! I am most certain I paid just about par for my D vs a similar gas version. You of course have to include the ECO Credit.

Anybody out there think they paid a premium for their D over a similar gas version?:dunno:

I just compared a stock 2011 335D with a similar 335i on KBB and it was $45,025 vs $42,925 on MSRP. That is just a $2k difference.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> No way! I am most certain I paid just about par for my D vs a similar gas version. You of course have to include the ECO Credit.
> 
> Anybody out there think they paid a premium for their D over a similar gas version?:dunno:
> 
> I just compared a stock 2011 335D with a similar 335i on KBB and it was $45,025 vs $42,925 on MSRP. That is just a $2k difference.


I paid less than a comparably equipped 335i and about $2k more than a comparable 328xi which was my alternative at the time.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

3ismagic# said:


> I paid less than a comparably equipped 335i and about $2k more than a comparable 328xi which was my alternative at the time.


So at the end of the day, I too paid less than an equivalent 335i and slightly more than a 328i. The deal I requested was ECO Credit $4500 + $3000 Dealer Discount + 2.9% BMW Financing for 60mos so it was hard to not buy this amazing vehicle.

I think if the dealer gives me anything north of $34k, I may trade it in on the X5 and consider continuing to drive the M3 until something breaks since I am out of wty and dont want a money pit, although I only have 14k miles. :rofl:


----------



## robspages (May 31, 2011)

This is good news for me! I'm looking for a le mans or montego blue 2010-11 335d and have been given a $35k price cap from my wife. But the cold weather and premium pkgs are pretty much required.


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

I believe M Sport was available in 2010, yes? I nearly bought one off of Ebay recently. Maybe some of you saw it. Sapphire Black, Chestnut interior, loaded. He too was very passionate about his car and therefore had zero bids. 

There was also a white one M Sport (loaded) in San Diego that sold recently. 2011 for $36,000.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

mt3ch said:


> Also, Lemans Blue Metallic Paint and MSport package (incl rear PDC) was roughly a $4k option so again.....I want to inform everyone for those not in the know.
> :


So was that the sum of the options? Basically a $50k MSRP car and $7.5k off that? I'd expect low 30s at best and any more would imply to me they are just dippin into the profit on the X5 to make you feel better. I am of course saying trade in value and not resale. They'd then take it and spend $1k or more doing a CPO on it and try to get around $40k for it.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

ProRail said:


> What the heack is a "fairly unloaded'd"? Is this some kind of code?


Nope...

Some of us have loaded 335ds. The opposite would be an unloaded 335d. I only have the cold weather and sport packages, therefore, my car is "unloaded"/stripped/for driving only.

The "'d" is simply an abbreviation of 335d. I don't call my car a 335d...it's simply, "the 'd".


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Unloaded to me has always meant no options at all. Fairly unloaded would mean to me just one or two minor options. I'd actually not consider a car with Cold and Sport as fairly unloaded. My car from the factory had one option, metallic paint, I consider my car "unloaded".


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> Unloaded to me has always meant no options at all. Fairly unloaded would mean to me just one or two minor options. I'd actually not consider a car with Cold and Sport as fairly unloaded. My car from the factory had one option, metallic paint, I consider my car "unloaded".


Perhaps we can agree your car is "more unloaded"?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Let's just call it deoptioned.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

Donjhen said:


> I believe M Sport was available in 2010, yes? I nearly bought one off of Ebay recently. Maybe some of you saw it. Sapphire Black, Chestnut interior, loaded. He too was very passionate about his car and therefore had zero bids.
> 
> There was also a white one M Sport (loaded) in San Diego that sold recently. 2011 for $36,000.


MSport was only available in 2011 for the d. That also means LeMans Blue was only available with MSport Package.


----------



## Donjhen (May 31, 2004)

Here is the link to the *2010* 335 M Sport. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...80872563601&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:MOTORS:1123


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Donjhen said:


> Here is the link to the *2010* 335 M Sport. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...80872563601&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:MOTORS:1123


I think that is a ZSP not ZMP. It has the sport wheels style 195 not m-sport. It also doesn't have the Msport steering wheel.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> I think that is a ZSP not ZMP. It has the sport wheels style 195 not m-sport. It also doesn't have the Msport steering wheel.


I believe you're right. Looks just like my 2010 335d with sport package other than colors.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

3ismagic# said:


> i paid less than a comparably equipped 335i and about $2k more than a comparable 328xi which was my alternative at the time.


+1


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Let's just call it deoptioned.


"Optionless"!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

flyingman said:


> "optionless"!


pos


----------



## edwin191 (Apr 27, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> pos


now that's funny!!!


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

We pulled Manheim over the weekend and the middle number was $36 and change on my car.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

EYE4SPEED said:


> We pulled Manheim over the weekend and the middle number was $36 and change on my car.


What was the MSRP of it new and how many miles on it?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

EYE4SPEED said:


> We pulled Manheim over the weekend and the middle number was $36 and change on my car.


See...this is what I was saying all along despite the fact that many people did not want to hear it.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> See...this is what I was saying all along despite the fact that many people did not want to hear it.


Not hear what exactly? I personally find it hard to tell what that price means without knowing any details about the car. My car brand new was not much more than $36k but I know it is not worth anywhere near that number today.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

EYE4SPEED said:


> We pulled Manheim over the weekend and the middle number was $36 and change on my car.


KBB for mine says $36k trade-in/$38k private sale.

2011 335d 8300 miles ZSP, Nav, Assist, iPod/USB, BMW apps, Deep Sea Blue, black leatherette.

Original msrp was just over 50k


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

EYE4SPEED said:


> We pulled Manheim over the weekend and the middle number was $36 and change on my car.


Can you share the Manheim details with us? I'm trying to trade my car and am getting offers $3-4K lower.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

TXPearl said:


> Can you share the Manheim details with us? I'm trying to trade my car and am getting offers $3-4K lower.


My car is a 2011 and stickered just under $58k - just about every option including M-sport. We plugged in 13k miles. The dealer (I purchased 3 cars from the guy in the past so we have a pretty good working relationship) logged into the system and showed me the low, middle and high number. They only go off of Manheim for trades (as a starting point) - we all know that a dealer will almost never give you close to KBB trade value because it is so inflated.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

EYE4SPEED said:


> My car is a 2011 and stickered just under $58k - just about every option including M-sport. We plugged in 13k miles. The dealer (I purchased 3 cars from the guy in the past so we have a pretty good working relationship) logged into the system and showed me the low, middle and high number. They only go off of Manheim for trades (as a starting point) - we all know that a dealer will almost never give you close to KBB trade value because it is so inflated.


Thanks. My original sticker was $55K+, and I have over 30K miles, so maybe my offers are not too far out of line.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> Not hear what exactly? I personally find it hard to tell what that price means without knowing any details about the car. My car brand new was not much more than $36k but I know it is not worth anywhere near that number today.


Snipe, the Manheim does not take into account equipment (at least not officially). The cars are ranked as above average, average and below average. That number is tied to mileage. On a 2011 335d the above average is under 10k miles, average is around 14k miles and below average is around 22k miles (based on previous searches). This gives you a general idea. Remember it is all averages and each car sells for a different price and those prices are influenced by options, color, equipment and mileage. When I put the 36k number out there that was my average trade-in value for my car with 15k miles and alot of options. Apparently it conforms with the Manheim average as well. Manheim is not an exact science and it really only gives you a ballpark to work with. The strange thing is, in my local area, KBB is right in line with Manheim. That is not usually the case, but it seems that KBB has become more and more accurate in the last year or so.



EYE4SPEED said:


> My car is a 2011 and stickered just under $58k - just about every option including M-sport. We plugged in 13k miles. The dealer (I purchased 3 cars from the guy in the past so we have a pretty good working relationship) logged into the system and showed me the low, middle and high number. They only go off of Manheim for trades (as a starting point) - we all know that a dealer will almost never give you close to KBB trade value because it is so inflated.


Your car is very close to mine in original price, options and mileage. This is probably why both of us received comparable trade-in numbers despite the different regions.



TXPearl said:


> Thanks. My original sticker was $55K+, and I have over 30K miles, so maybe my offers are not too far out of line.


Yes. Your 30k miles puts you at the low end of the below average Manheim values and, as such, you are getting dinged about 4k from what an average car would fetch. It really does sound like your offer was a fair one. With your mileage I would expect you to get 32k-33k for it.


----------

